# Stamping equipment



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

A frequently ask question on stamping is, "_what type of equipment do you need?_"


Stamper
Stamping plates
Nail polish
  *Stampers* There are different types of stampers on the market including kits. Some companies are Shany, Bundle Monster, Konad and Salon Express. There are also many generic brands out there.



​ Salon Express kit sold at Amazon, Sally's Beauty Supply, RiteAid, Walgreens; retail $9.99​ 


​ Konad Stamp Kit B (I owned this); retail $25​  ​ 

​ 
Shany Stamp Kit; retail $10​  ​   *Stamping Plates* There are all kinds of plates on the market and these range for as little as $2 a plate up to $50 for a set. Shany, Bundle Monster and Konad are the more well known companies for stamping plates. Some kits like from Bundle Monster, Salon Express and Konad contain a few plates. There are also large rectangular plates that contain 50 or more patterns.



​ Shany Stamping Big Plate; retail $24​ one of several variations​ 

  *Nail Polish* Some companies do make their own polish such as Konad and their polish is more thick than traditional polish however you can use what ever polish you have and that works for you. Just be aware some thinner polishes don't transfer as well as thicker polishes.

  *Miscellaneous* Miscellaneous items you can use are glitters, gem stones and foil.

  *Binders* To store the plates many people use binders with baseball sleeves.




​ Images from MUT member @Christa W ​ *Places to purchase:* 
Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&amp;field-keywords=stamping%20plates
 
Sally Beauty
http://www.sallybeauty.com/nail-stencil-kit/SBS-434800,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH
 
Drugstore.com
http://www.drugstore.com/fingrs-flirt-stamping-kit/qxp402302?catid=196081
 
Bundle Monster
http://www.bundlemonster.com/
 
Shany Cosmetics
http://shanycosmetics.com/
 
Konad
http://konadnailart.com/


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

WOW! You really put it all together, @zadidoll! My image plate holder was bought separately from my stamper and it has still not arrived although it was due to arrive the day before my stamper 




. I am probably not going to buy a lot of plates until after Christmas though .... have a larger gift list this year so my goodies will be taking a backseat for a couple of months!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

A plate holder really isn't that critical to have since there are alternatives. Konad kits tend not to have the plate holder. To use without a plate holder place it on a paper towel or if you have a silicone mat place on that. At the dollar store and at some stores that sell $1 items look for those car phone mats (thin rubber mats that go on the dash board to hold a cellphone). Those work as well since it keeps the plate from moving around. For those who don't want to wait Amazon Marketplace has the Konad ones (which holds the Bundle Monster and Shany plates) for under $3 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Konad-Stamping-Nail-Art-Holder/dp/B000PQGYOU/


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A plate holder really isn't that critical to have since there are alternatives. Konad kits tend not to have the plate holder. To use without a plate holder place it on a paper towel or if you have a silicone mat place on that. At the dollar store and at some stores that sell $1 items look for those car phone mats (thin rubber mats that go on the dash board to hold a cellphone). Those work as well since it keeps the plate from moving around. For those who don't want to wait Amazon Marketplace has the Konad ones (which holds the Bundle Monster and Shany plates) for under $3 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Konad-Stamping-Nail-Art-Holder/dp/B000PQGYOU/


What happened up there^? Great idea about the car phone mats! I checked the link and that is the one I ordered, but from eBay. It was supposed to be here Thursday. Maybe DHL has it? LOL!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

I added links to sites that I know sell the products for those looking. I rarely buy from EBay unless the seller has an excellent rating. Too chancy for me.


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I added links to sites that I know sell the products for those looking. I rarely buy from EBay unless the seller has an excellent rating. Too chancy for me.


In 13 or 14 years, I have only had one bad transaction. And it was a Canadian order - a gun part for my husband and it was never shipped. I filed a complaint, but never got money refunded or product. And that was probably around 2000 or 2001. I did receive a Christmas ornament a couple of years ago that was broken. You could hear it as soon as you touched the box in the mailbox. The seller tried to argue that it was not broke when they shipped it and it was wrapped in foam. I had to contact eBay, and they instructed the seller to refund my Paypal account.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW! You really put it all together, @zadidoll! My image plate holder was bought separately from my stamper and it has still not arrived although it was due to arrive the day before my stamper 



. I am probably not going to buy a lot of plates until after Christmas though .... have a larger gift list this year so my goodies will be taking a backseat for a couple of months!




I don't use my plate holders either.  Too much polish builds up underneath and the holder just hinders the clean swipe for me.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I added links to sites that I know sell the products for those looking. I rarely buy from EBay unless the seller has an excellent rating. Too chancy for me.
I'm with you on reviewing seller ratings, that's for sure (and I've never had a bad ebay transaction, fortunately). However, one thing to note is that some retailers sell their items on e-mail as well - for example, Bundle Monster has their own ebay stores and sells stamping plates through there (and in some cases, they're cheaper than the BM website)! http://stores.ebay.com/Bundle-Monster


----------



## lorizav (Oct 20, 2013)

Now all I need is to know how to do it. Any good links for tutorials? Like for beginners lol !!!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now all I need is to know how to do it. Any good links for tutorials? Like for beginners lol !!!
I just made a video thread how to.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138555/how-to-video-stamping-basics#post_2190970

It's not perfect but it's a start.  I will be making more.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't use my plate holders either.  Too much polish builds up underneath and the holder just hinders the clean swipe for me. 
@Christa W If you don't use the plate holders, what do you use?


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just made a video thread how to.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138555/how-to-video-stamping-basics#post_2190970

It's not perfect but it's a start.  I will be making more.
That is INCREDIBLE! THANK YOU so much!!! Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W If you don't use the plate holders, what do you use?
Do you mean these?  What I do is hold it with my fingers on the top of whatever image I am not stamping and scrap off the side onto paper towel.  As I stamp I move the plate each time so it doesn't build as seen in picture 3.  Photo bomb courtesy of my cat Zelda.   When I clean the image after I am done I just clean off my fingerprints too.


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

What stamping can lead to - if I were judging a Halloween Nail Art contest, this would be my first choice for a winner. And she started with stamping.





The rest of the blog can be read here: http://www.nailzcraze.com/2013/10/halloween-graveyard.html

Nailz Craze also has a link to the stamping plates she has designed and sells in her shop on the sidebar at the link above.


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

And if you like well-known name brands, Bundle Monster has done a little tweaking and re-released their 2010 Set. Check it out here:

http://www.bundlemonster.com/nails/nail-stamping/nail-art-stamping-image-plates-revised-2010-collection.html


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What stamping can lead to - if I were judging a Halloween Nail Art contest, this would be my first choice for a winner. And she started with stamping.





The rest of the blog can be read here: http://www.nailzcraze.com/2013/10/halloween-graveyard.html

Nailz Craze also has a link to the stamping plates she has designed and sells in her shop on the sidebar at the link above.

Nail polish: Zoya Storm - http://zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-in-Storm-ZP645.html

Stamping plate: http://bunnynails.ecrater.com/p/18807802/hd-d-nail-art-stamp-plate

Sinful Shine Royal Flush (sold only at Walgreens) http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/sinful-shine-nail-color/ID=prod6179736-product

Konad Black: http://www.konadnailart.com/contents/en-us/d16_konad_special_polish_10ml.html

GK 734A: might not be available in the US

Poshe: http://poshe.com/topcoat.php


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow. That brings Zoya Storm to new levels. So pretty!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow. That brings Zoya Storm to new levels. So pretty!
I know makes me wish I had ordered that as my free Zoya!!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 31, 2013)

I almost ordered Zoya Storm today. And, I hadn't even seen this post. I think this would have pushed me over the edge. No regrets, though. I seriously think all Zoyas are lovely. And, I am sure there will be good holiday promos.



> I know makes me wish I had ordered that as my free Zoya!!!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I almost ordered Zoya Storm today. And, I hadn't even seen this post. I think this would have pushed me over the edge. No regrets, though. I seriously think all Zoyas are lovely. And, I am sure there will be good holiday promos.
My mom ordered me Dream which is kind of that sparkly.... I am DYING to make some awesome winter manicures with it.  I just ordered a few cheap plates off Born Pretty Store today.


----------



## bkr1991 (Nov 1, 2013)

That looks so pretty!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooo! Glad I found this thread. I want to get into nail art/stamping!


----------



## Ilma Yvette (Nov 10, 2013)

> A plate holder really isn't that critical to have since there are alternatives. Konad kits tend not to have the plate holder. To use without a plate holder place it on a paper towel or if you have a silicone mat place on that. At the dollar store and at some stores that sell $1 items look for those car phone mats (thin rubber mats that go on the dash board to hold a cellphone). Those work as well since it keeps the plate from moving around. For those who don't want to wait Amazon Marketplace has the Konad ones (which holds the Bundle Monster and Shany plates) for under $3 with free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/Konad-Stamping-Nail-Art-Holder/dp/B000PQGYOU/


Great idea! I have a plate holder but it just seems easier to use the cell holder and I have one in my car that I don't really use so now I can put it to good use thanks!! Any ideas for a polish holder that tilts?? Hard to use polish when it's getting low.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 10, 2013)

Messy Mansion just came with rectangular stampers.  I am interesting in trying one.  All of the Messy Mansion plates are expensive but amazing.  I haven't had the pleasure of using any yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ilma Yvette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A plate holder really isn't that critical to have since there are alternatives. Konad kits tend not to have the plate holder. To use without a plate holder place it on a paper towel or if you have a silicone mat place on that. At the dollar store and at some stores that sell $1 items look for those car phone mats (thin rubber mats that go on the dash board to hold a cellphone). Those work as well since it keeps the plate from moving around. For those who don't want to wait Amazon Marketplace has the Konad ones (which holds the Bundle Monster and Shany plates) for under $3 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Konad-Stamping-Nail-Art-Holder/dp/B000PQGYOU/
Great idea! I have a plate holder but it just seems easier to use the cell holder and I have one in my car that I don't really use so now I can put it to good use thanks!! Any ideas for a polish holder that tilts?? Hard to use polish when it's getting low. 




@Ilma Yvette, how about something like this?

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FBT6M0


----------



## Ilma Yvette (Nov 12, 2013)

> @Ilma Yvette , how about something like this? www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FBT6M0


Thanks doll!! This looks soo much better than the plastic holders I've seen on eBay!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I guess everyone does what works for them; I do use my plate holder - the Konad one works for Pueen plates too. But I agree it does mean I end up having to clean the holder as well as the plates, which can be a pain. Honestly, I haven't often tried -not- using the holder, but I plan to give it a try again just to see. I'm so glad these threads are here - I have to give them all a thorough read! So much to still learn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madricka (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Messy Mansion just came with rectangular stampers.  I am interesting in trying one.  All of the Messy Mansion plates are expensive but amazing.  I haven't had the pleasure of using any yet.
Her plates are gorgeous and work really well. I just received 3 last week. They're a bit larger than Konad/BM plates. And super fast shipping! I'm in Canada and it took about a week from Australia. Awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally plan on buying more. She's on vacation until the 25th though so her Etsy store isn't open. I know she was testing out some really pretty holiday plates so hopefully they'll be up next week.


----------



## KarenBox (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't own any stamping equipment, but I'm very interested in 'trying my hand at it.'  I was looking at the sets and packages from MASH.

Can anyone recommend them or make any suggestions?


----------



## Christa W (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KarenBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't own any stamping equipment, but I'm very interested in 'trying my hand at it.'  I was looking at the sets and packages from MASH.

Can anyone recommend them or make any suggestions?
My biggest advice to anyone starting out is to find designs you like.  Most of the brands like Mash, Bundle Monster, etc are all pretty much at the same level of quality product.  I also buy a ton of overseas plates from Born Pretty or Ebay and I have only had a few that were kind of meh.  But what I mean by finding designs you like is if you are a super girly girl something like the Cheeky Gals sets are good.  Tons of pretty images.  Bundle Monster has a Holiday edition, the Bundle Monster user created set is awesome for just everyday off the wall stuff.  I find myself always looking for the next plate because mine doesn't have what I want and my bf is like.. OMG don't you have enough???  Winstonia makes some cool plates.  I just got some with nothing but jungle images and animals on it.  I first got the Salon Express kit from a discount store and loved it.  I think my Big Lots had it clearance for under 2 bucks.  I then started ordering them online and haven't stopped yet!!  If you buy something that had images you won't use that's exactly what you won't do.  Also if you have small nails I recommend looking for ones with smaller designs so you don't get discouraged nothing fits.  If you have longer nails, there are a ton of great plates out there.


----------



## KarenBox (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My biggest advice to anyone starting out is to find designs you like.  Most of the brands like Mash, Bundle Monster, etc are all pretty much at the same level of quality product.  I also buy a ton of overseas plates from Born Pretty or Ebay and I have only had a few that were kind of meh.  But what I mean by finding designs you like is if you are a super girly girl something like the Cheeky Gals sets are good.  Tons of pretty images.  Bundle Monster has a Holiday edition, the Bundle Monster user created set is awesome for just everyday off the wall stuff.  I find myself always looking for the next plate because mine doesn't have what I want and my bf is like.. OMG don't you have enough???  Winstonia makes some cool plates.  I just got some with nothing but jungle images and animals on it.  I first got the Salon Express kit from a discount store and loved it.  I think my Big Lots had it clearance for under 2 bucks.  I then started ordering them online and haven't stopped yet!!  If you buy something that had images you won't use that's exactly what you won't do.  Also if you have small nails I recommend looking for ones with smaller designs so you don't get discouraged nothing fits.  If you have longer nails, there are a ton of great plates out there.
Thank you!  I need to look at those kit designs closer.   I think if I got a jungle bundle (say it 3x fast) I would cry.  Thank you for loading me up on sources and recommendations.  Very dangerous, but a good kind of dangerous.  And Big Lots!  Really?  I will have to check that out.  ~crosses fingers~


----------



## Christa W (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KarenBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  I need to look at those kit designs closer.   I think if I got a jungle bundle (say it 3x fast) I would cry.  Thank you for loading me up on sources and recommendations.  Very dangerous, but a good kind of dangerous.  And Big Lots!  Really?  I will have to check that out.  ~crosses fingers~
I am good at being dangerous just ask anyone here.  I know they sell the Salon Express kit at Sally Beauty for 9.99, I have seen it at Ross stores (I am in FL) and other discount stores too.  That's the stamper I still use and I have around 6 total. 

I got one plate from Konad for 5.99 or something because it was cats





and this is the Winstonia one





I got that one 4.95 on their ebay store, ordered it Friday got it in mail Monday with free shipping.  As you can probably tell I like animals.

Oh and this is my other new one





I got it for Superman but it's Stan from South Park that stole my heart.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2013)

I MUST HAVE the cat one!


----------



## KarenBox (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh you guys are terrible enablers.  I keep finding Black Friday deals on stamping equipment.


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 29, 2013)

> Oh you guys are terrible enablers.Â  I keep finding Black Friday deals on stamping equipment.


 Oh? Do tell!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh? Do tell!





Bundle monster has a sale on some plus 15% off with code BLACKMONDAY too.  That's the only one I know of.


----------



## KarenBox (Nov 29, 2013)

Winstonia is doing up to 50% off no coupon needed

Born Pretty is offering up to 80% off and is hosting  a giveaway.  I haven't seen anything 80%, but I've seen decent stuff at 35%.

I wish Cheeky was doing something.  They look so cute.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KarenBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Winstonia is doing up to 50% off no coupon needed

Born Pretty is offering up to 80% off and is hosting  a giveaway.  I haven't seen anything 80%, but I've seen decent stuff at 35%.

I wish Cheeky was doing something.  They look so cute.
Man! and I just ordered from Winstonia.  /cry

Ok so the set I want was on sale for 10 bucks and I grabbed it thanks for sharing


----------



## KarenBox (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so happy to have helped!  I ended up with a fully loaded cart for $35 and free shipping.  ~happy dances~

A little off topic:  CMM is doing 20% off everything including subscriptions with code BLACKFRIDAY.  I nabbed an annual sub for $60 - or $5.00/month.


----------



## Belinda71 (Oct 13, 2014)

Help!! I can't find my stamper :-(

Does anyone know of something I can use to substitute for the stamper. The nearest store that sells them is 1/2 hour away.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Belinda71 said:


> Help!! I can't find my stamper :-(
> 
> Does anyone know of something I can use to substitute for the stamper. The nearest store that sells them is 1/2 hour away.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ooh, I understand the worry. Did you find it or get a new one? I was stumped on what you could use initially, but came up with some ideas. How about: silicone baking sheets, a rubber ducky, or a silicone cooking spatula? I'm wondering whether a plastic bag of some sort could work in a stretch too.

I recently could find only one of my stampers and it wasn't working ideally for me a the time, in the context. I was really happy where I figured out where I put my Konad stamper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

